# Ccd



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Got a call from a friend... He bought three Italian queens from Cali this spring... really cheap like 12 bucks a piece. 1.5 weeks ago he had two brood boxes of bees. Yesterday he had Lots of capped brood, a cup of bees and a laying queen. Brood is capped nice. No dead bees. 

Any comments?


----------

